# Do you take a daily multivitamin?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I take a men's formula multivitamin. Sometimes I forget to take it but I try to take it everyday. :yes


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah I do, GNC multi for men. I made a habit to take it first thing in the morning with my coffee and fish oil, its easier to remember that way. But really, IDK if it even helps and the research out there is back and forth on the subject.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep - Centrum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every once in a while - should take them more often with all the exercise I do.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Yep - Centrum


Ditch the Centrum.
When it comes to multis, you get what you pay for, seriously.
Cheap multis like Centrum and all those other ones you find at your local Wallmart (or equivalent depending on where you live in the world), Costco etc are GARBAGE.
The forms of vitamins and minerals in cheap multis like these tend to have a very poor bioavailability, sometimes frighteningly awful. Unfortunately far too many consumers are uneducated on the differences between the forms of vitamin and dietary minerals.
Poor ratios of vitamins can often do more harm than good.

Whenever you buy a multi, check the form of the Vitamin B12.

If it's Cyanocobalamin, generally speaking the rest of the vitamins and minerals in there are going to be of poor quality. Cyanocobalamin needs to undergo various biological processes in the body before it can even be used.

If the form of vitamin B12 is Methylcobalamin, you're doing much better.
This will only come in more expensive, higher quality multis.
Methylcobalamin is the active form of B12 that does not need to undergo any conversion process in the body.
Quite simply, it has a superior bioavailability.
Methylcobalamin is the active form of B12 that.

If anyone wants suggestions for serious, good quality multis, just ask away and I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

i use a mineral complex and top it with spirulina powder for the vit A and E then i use a separate bottle for the D3 cuz I want my D3 in liquid form...got the bottle droppers for now, will buy the soft-gels next time



Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> If anyone wants suggestions for serious, good quality multis, just ask away and I'm more than happy to help.


Any common products out there that has a good performance-cost ratio?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> If it's Cyanocobalamin, generally speaking the rest of the vitamins and minerals in there are going to be of poor quality. Cyanocobalamin needs to undergo various biological processes in the body before it can even be used.
> 
> If the form of vitamin B12 is Methylcobalamin, you're doing much better.
> This will only come in more expensive, higher quality multis.
> ...


That is not true. Cyanocobalamin is converted to methycobalamin in the same way that hydroxycobalamin is. Methylcobalamin is the active form but is converted to hydroxycobalmin as during the metabolic processes that it is involved in. The hydroxycobalamin is then converted to methylcobalamin by a process that is dependent on 5-methyltetrahydrofolate - the active from of folic acid. It is the same process fo cyanocobalamin as for hydroxycobalamin.

Whether you take methyl- hydroxy- or cyano- it will all end up as hydroxy- during metabolism and requires folic acid to convert it to methyl-...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yep.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I take this: http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements.../Vitamins/Multiple-Vitamins---Mens/076946.htm

I have read it's better than Animak Pak.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Generally I don't.

I figure with how FDA requirements are intentionally set high to meet the needs of even those who need the most & with how foods (think cereals) are heavily fortified there doesn't seem much need.

After all, ever hear of anyone in modern America getting scurvy from a lack of vitamin C? It doesn't seem to happen, no matter how horrific their dietary habits might me.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I take an adult gummy multi-vitamin.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, I do. I have been taking one everyday for about two years now. I feel a little bit healthier and my skin, hair, and nails are in better condition. I don't exactly eat...healthily, so I need those vitamins!


----------



## Trmick (Nov 10, 2011)

I got a big lecture on how all vitamins which aren't food based are useless. So I buy some mens vitamins from a natural grocers. Do they work? Who knows  I will say this- your pee sure is brighter yellow for awhile.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

you should be able to get all the vits you need from your diet- otherwise you basically aren't eating a healthy diet.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I take one, along with fish oil supplement.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

fish oil 1500 gm 2 per day...one b complex one c complex


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

Prenatals are $4 at Walmart if you can get your doc to write a script. They are pharmaceutical quality. However, I find that when I take vitamins daily I feel over medicated. Some over the counter vitamins give me a headache. I stick to an occasional D, 1/2 Bcomplex now and then (especially when drinking), flaxseed oil, 1/2 prenatal when I need more folic acid, and lysine now and then as needed. 

From what I understand, the nutritional value of cooked vegetables is low. Further, cooked food will only digest if there is a raw ingredient included, thus a fresh salad (or other raw material) is necessary for absorbtion of vitamins and minerals from a meal.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Generally I don't.
> 
> I figure with how FDA requirements are intentionally set high to meet the needs of even those who need the most & with how foods (think cereals) are heavily fortified there doesn't seem much need.
> 
> After all, ever hear of anyone in modern America getting scurvy from a lack of vitamin C? It doesn't seem to happen, no matter how horrific their dietary habits might me.


Actually RDA's are the minimum required to prevent or treat deficiency syndroms such as scurvy or beri-beri. The reason scurvy is unheard of is because potatoes contain small amounts of vitamin C. So even junk food junkies get some! But it should be considered that vitamin C is essential for growth and repair and vitamin C insufficiency results in degradation of the blood vessels. LDL cholesterol is like a sort of vascular polyfilla and is only produced if our blood vessels are in a state of disrepair. Basically heart disease is a form of vitamin C deficiency.

Scurvy is caused by a complete lack of vitamin C and high blood cholesterol is caused by chronic insufficiency...


----------



## milkfox (Dec 14, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Generally I don't.
> 
> I figure with how FDA requirements are intentionally set high to meet the needs of even those who need the most & with how foods (think cereals) are heavily fortified there doesn't seem much need.
> 
> After all, ever hear of anyone in modern America getting scurvy from a lack of vitamin C? It doesn't seem to happen, no matter how horrific their dietary habits might me.


Doesn't most of it get destroyed when being cooked though? I don't think there's actually as much as the FDA tells people.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> you should be able to get all the vits you need from your diet- otherwise you basically aren't eating a healthy diet.


No matter how healthy u eat, it's impossible to get all your vitamin in the right dosage from food.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, my doctor recommended a multivitamin because I have mono. I doubt I'll keep taking it once my supply runs out.


----------



## milkfox (Dec 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried Spirulina? It's a strong multi vitamin but tastes god awful. I have trouble swallowing tablets so trying find a way I can eat this.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Spirulina gave me dry skin.When i stopped it cleared up and my skin looked fine.
I don't use multi's because they interfere with my medication.
Same with b-complex.
I do take magnesium and zinc plus remedies to keep my body alkaline.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, I take the Centrum brand. I recently added taken extra C in 500 mg tablets. Occasionally, I take B-12.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

yup plus other vitamins  nomnomnom


----------



## fatebound (Dec 9, 2011)

multi + 6 grams of fish oil errday


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I take individual supplements and sometimes multis, but not anywhere near daily.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> No matter how healthy u eat, it's impossible to get all your vitamin in the right dosage from food.


They put vitamins in everything now. Milk, juices, cereal and energy bars all have added vitamins. Even some chocolate puddings have vitamins added.

No I don't take a multi. I take vitamins and supplements that have been indicated to protect the brain or reduce the possibility of cancer mainly. Omega 3s, b vitamins, vitamin D. Alpha lipoic acid. Ginkgo and tummeric. Selenium may protect against cancer. Glucosamine chondroitin and MSM to protect my joints.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

no, I try my best to get my nutrients from the food I eat


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

A multi vit is like having insurance. Its just there in case you need it


----------



## nomoreants (Mar 31, 2012)

centrum and its really good


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Yup, I take a multivitamin. When I first started with it, it basically cured my OCD over the course of 6 months


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

D3 daily and B12 weekly


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No I eat eggs, seriously if an egg can make a chick grow by itself it must provide everything and sometimes honey


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

No, I used to, but now I just try to eat plenty of fruits and vegetables every day plus drink milk.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Generally I don't.
> 
> I figure with how FDA requirements are intentionally set high to meet the needs of even those who need the most & with how foods (think cereals) are heavily fortified there doesn't seem much need.
> 
> After all, ever hear of anyone in modern America getting scurvy from a lack of vitamin C? It doesn't seem to happen, no matter how horrific their dietary habits might me.


yea i think multi-vitamin supplements are kinda a scam. maybe there are a select few people, for example raging alcoholics, who might be deficient in B vitamins from binge drinking and they could benefit from a supplement. but that's about it... maybe even the occasional vit c to boost your immune system if you're getting sick, otherwise it is probably a waste of money.

too many antioxidants are also not necessarily a good thing, and vitamins like e aren't even studied well in this department. so who knows what it could be doing to your body over a long chronic usage period? my2cents

vit c on the other hand is a well studied and generally safe antioxidant... i'd be weary of these "multivitamins"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am starting to take a One-A-Day for Active Dudes to see what happens.


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

I take REVITAL daily


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

No. Multivitamins are pretty useless. I just take vitamin D in the winter because I live in Canada and we don't get a lot of sunlight at this time of year.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

blue2 said:


> No I eat eggs, seriously if an egg can make a chick grow by itself it must provide everything and sometimes honey


This is exactly what I tell people when they waste the yolks, saying it's healthier that way.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> This is exactly what I tell people when they waste the yolks, saying it's healthier that way.


That's what I ate every morning when I was working 12-14 hour days and I never got sick, when I'm not working hard my bodies not under as much stress so its not as important, 2 or 3 spoonfulls of honey every morning is brilliant for keeping common colds and flu at bay I don't believe in manufactured vitamins good food can provide everything and did for centuries


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to take iron supplements but have to make a break now because they are not compatible with antibiotics I am taking now.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> I used to take iron supplements but have to make a break now because they are not compatible with antibiotics I am taking now.


You could eat good food instead though...? My mother was low with iron and had to take supplements but she is a really picky eater


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

blue2 said:


> You could eat good food instead though...? My mother was low with iron and had to take supplements but she is a really picky eater


I am trying to eat well but it doesn't help much. But thanks for your support.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> I am trying to eat well but it doesn't help much. But thanks for your support.


I don't know if you have Guinness in your country but here when someone gave blood they used to give them a bottle of Guinness after because there is some iron in it not draught just original, it used to be recommended for pregnant women here even during pregnancy :teeth but eggs have more iron though :yes


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

blue2 said:


> I don't know if you have Guinness in your country but here when someone gave blood they used to give them a bottle of Guinness after because there is some iron in it not draught just original, it used to be recommended for pregnant women here even during pregnancy :teeth but eggs have more iron though :yes


I never drink beer.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't take them. I do take d3 pills though since I don't get enough sunlight.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No multivitamins here


----------

